# Need a small or bench top band saw.



## HarryJ (Oct 30, 2021)

I'm tired of cutting machining blanks with a hacksaw.  I prefer a bench top band saw, since I don't have much space available for a floor model bandsaw.  Most material I cut is less than 2" steel or 3" aluminum.  Would the vertical cutting ability of a floor model band saw be useful?  Any recommendations less than $500?


----------



## pacifica (Oct 30, 2021)

An older rockwell or delta outboard drive 14" wood band saw  can be found for under $500,lots of parts available and they have a sturdy frame.Then you need a gear reducer ( look on ebay for a 10:1 boston gear)to get the speed down. It has a small footprint.

Or-use a portable bandsaw like Milwaukee and set up on a stand.


----------



## Aaron_W (Oct 30, 2021)

Not a perfect saw but you really can't go wrong with the Harbor Freight or similar 4x6" bandsaw. Even new I think the HF saws are under $300. A bunch of vendors have sold the same basic saw the main advantage to buying a Jet or Grizzly is they should require less adjustment, quality control not being Harbor Freights selling point. That said other than a damaged pulley ($10 got me a replacement from Grizzly) my HF saw has run fine right out of the box.

Sears sold a very similar Craftsman 3x6 bandsaw for years. Used it is pretty easy to find some flavor of 3x6, or 4x6 for under $200. Size wise they are basically a heavy saw horse. Bandsaws are fairly simple so used isn't too scary.

The bench models seem to be far less common so you would probably have to go new with one of those. Another fairly cheap but effective option is a handheld bandsaw, something like a Milwaukee Portaband. Nobody likes cords anymore so again fairly easy to find these used for $100-200. Harbor Freight sells one for $129 which seems to get decent reviews.

Advantage to a floor model is you can start it and then work on something else while you wait. I wouldn't leave the area in case it has a problem, but the saw doesn't require your full attention and has an automatic shut off. If floor space is an issue, I suppose you could just not put the legs on and mount a 4x6 on a bench top if that was helpful for some reason.

Another option is a small power hacksaw. Not as fast as a bandsaw but again you can just set it to cut while you do something else. Hacksaws are a fair bit smaller. Sears sold a 4x4" power hacksaw for decades under the Dunlap and Craftsman brands, it was also sold outside of Sears as an Excel or Atlas. These turn up anywhere from $25 to $200 and are about 2/3 the size of a 4x6 bandsaw. They work best with a heavier power hacksaw blade, but can be used with standard 12" hacksaw blades.


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 30, 2021)

Out of all my bandsaws, old Rockwell handheld, HF 4x6 and HF 14 vertical bandsaw, for small stuff 14” is the king. Put an air sled on it and there are few small things and weird cuts you can’t do and with the air I don’t have to push or watch it. Just set it up and let it do it’s thing. For bigger stuff  and mitre cuts the 4x6. The stuff I can’t get in the saw the Rockwell and the 14” for everything else. I think the 14” only takes up 24x24 and I have castors on mine to bring it out of its storage nook when not needed.

Smaller saw are mostly sheet metal framed and not at all made to cut metal where the 14” is cast iron frame and even though it can cut wood if properly geared with a good blade can cut steel, aluminum etc no problem. It’s probably the most popular band saw made with many knockoffs and cheap parts anywhere. I watched for a while and found a used HF 14 for $50. After rebuilding it and putting a fancy guide heads I had around $300 total in it. One of the most useful projects I’ve done.


----------



## JPMacG (Oct 30, 2021)

I use a handheld electric band saw (Port-A-Band is one brand) to cut stock.  They work well, take up no floor space, and are relatively inexpensive.  I have a Harbor Freight model that I paid less than $100 for and it has lasted many years.  I see that they are up to $130 now.

I would like to have a power hacksaw but they have become something of a collector's item in this part of the country.  Even the little Sears model is selling used for $300.


----------



## addertooth (Oct 30, 2021)

Yep, I have an old Harbor-Freightlike 4 by 6 horizontal/vertical saw.  It is a work horse.  I recently got a 14 inch abrasive chop saw for flats/angle-iron/tubing.  It allows me to do angled miter cuts with ease.  After ships stop being choked in the California coastline, my plasma cutter will arrive, and then the really creative fun will begin.


----------



## axa88 (Oct 31, 2021)

Any work your doing with a hack saw will certainly be better cut with a portable bandaw for a very low price.

With my main limitation being floor space as well, I found a way to make use of currently allocated floor space by converting my HF portable band saw to mount to my little used shop press
This was such a simple conversion that i thought someone might find it useful.

Basically remove the handle, move them to an new work box, then use current mounting holes (and a little scrap) to mount to the press:




I was clamping it in the vise for a while, but I feel tools, especially the band saw, needs to be ready to go.

Speaking of utilizing space, I have a 18" brake mounted on top of the press, and Im going to mount my 1x30 to the other side next.
Then the whole thing is on locking swivel casters and easily moved if need be.

No replacement for a vertical but adequate  for my needs as soon as i finish the table top with miter slot.


----------



## Alcap (Oct 31, 2021)

I have the same portable HF saw as axa88 is showing . Mine I mounted on a wooden stand which is bolted to a column . Easily removable to use portable again but have never needed to remove it .Its an often used tool and one I should have got one sooner . After seeing axa88 post I’m thinking now of moving it to my press too !


----------



## pineyfolks (Oct 31, 2021)

Check out evolution chop saws.


----------



## axa88 (Oct 31, 2021)

Alcap said:


> I have the same portable HF saw as axa88 is showing . Mine I mounted on a wooden stand which is bolted to a column . Easily removable to use portable again but have never needed to remove it .Its an often used tool and one I should have got one sooner . After seeing axa88 post I’m thinking now of moving it to my press too !



Yup. Ive seen all sort of projects to mount this and similar portables, didnt understand taking that much time for such a thing.
This way will cost you a half hour and can be paired with a french cleat to mount anywhere. 
 I suppose if i knew id be using it by hand id buy a second, these still go on sale for less than 100$.


----------



## Asm109 (Oct 31, 2021)

Porta band and one of these: https://www.amazon.com/SWAG-Road-Portaband-Table-Switch/dp/B00LBFQGP6?dchild=1


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 31, 2021)

I bought a milwaukee porta band on ebay years ago. A few minutes in the shop and I had a stand. The only things I changed were the table got turned around so I didn't have to remove it to change the blade, and I added an adjustable trigger so I could change the speed. 
I made mine from wood... not hard, some light chisel work.
I gotta say these are great little saws.   At a garage sale 2 years ago I picked up a vertical band saw, but it's been a basket case that I started working on, and have paused for now. The aluminum casting was cracked in multiple places.  One was the trunion... I have to figure out how I am going to remake the dovetail curved trunion... that is attached to the main casting....(not removeable).... 



https://imgur.com/a/WE6dW


----------



## axa88 (Oct 31, 2021)

Asm109 said:


> Porta band and one of these: https://www.amazon.com/SWAG-Road-Portaband-Table-Switch/dp/B00LBFQGP6?dchild=1


always thought these were an awful lot of money to a sheet metal bench that needs to sit on a bench anyway...
Can get it with a foot switch, which as i undersatnd doesnt have the in series capacitor that the OEM trigger switches have, forget if its a arc arestor or inrush cap, but at that price you should be getting alot better IMHO.
Ya at 350$ all in, i might rather have a cold cut saw...


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 31, 2021)

hmmm. you could make your own... so many have.. it is a lot of money, which is why I went cheap.... I have never regretted it. I am often impressed with how quick it cuts, especially if I use a coarse blade.

I like  what guys have done to make it a horizontal miter saw.


----------



## Just for fun (Oct 31, 2021)

I also have the Swag table and a Milwaukee Porta Band, it works nice but like others have said it would be easy enough to make a custom unit.  The saw itself works wonders, very handy.


----------



## ARC-170 (Oct 31, 2021)

I got an almost-new Makita portable bandsaw off CL and the Swag Off-road table with a foot switch direct from the company. The table is 1/4" thick metal and built really well. I thought it was a bit much, but it was cheaper than a bandsaw and doesn't take up much room. I use mine all the time and have not regretted spending the money.


----------



## MyLilMule (Oct 31, 2021)

I like my HF 4x6" saw. But if space is a consideration, get a portable band saw and a SWAG off road table for it.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Oct 31, 2021)

Could find a 4X6 horizontal bandsaw and take the stand off, put it on the bench.


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 31, 2021)

Cadillac STS said:


> Could find a 4X6 horizontal bandsaw and take the stand off, put it on the bench.


Or take the saw off the base like Mr.Woppie and mount it vertically.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Nov 1, 2021)

What he is needing is a saw to cut stock up to two inches.  Veritcal bandsaw is the way to go because you set it to run and it cuts while you are doing something else.  Horizontal you stand there and push on the two inch stock steel until it cuts and hopefully you push it straight.


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 1, 2021)

Cadillac STS said:


> What he is needing is a saw to cut stock up to two inches.  Veritcal bandsaw is the way to go because you set it to run and it cuts while you are doing something else.  Horizontal you stand there and push on the two inch stock steel until it cuts and hopefully you push it straight.


really I think you have it backwards.
vertical is up and down
horizontal is like the horizon.

He needs small, at least that's what he said initially.

I find for my needs that the porta band is fast enough. I also have a small powered hack saw.. but the portaband is much faster.


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 1, 2021)

Cadillac STS said:


> What he is needing is a saw to cut stock up to two inches.  Veritcal bandsaw is the way to go because you set it to run and it cuts while you are doing something else.  Horizontal you stand there and push on the two inch stock steel until it cuts and hopefully you push it straight.


Do you have your vertical and horizontal switched?


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 1, 2021)

What I like about the 14” vert is the cast iron table with a guide slot for a mitre gauge. That’s where my air powered sled goes so not only can it do really small stock, it can auto feed and is fairly accurate.


----------



## Janderso (Nov 1, 2021)

C-Bag said:


> Put an air sled on it


I'm not familiar with this??


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 1, 2021)

Janderso said:


> I'm not familiar with this??


It’s about halfway down the page……









						HF 14” metal cutting conversion.
					

Several years ago now I decided i needed a vertical bandsaw and the cheapest most flexible option after looking into it was the HF 14” which is a direct knockoff of the Delta. The most popular version of a 14” with several places that supply parts and it’s all cast iron construction. I needed it...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 1, 2021)

C-Bag said:


> It’s about halfway down the page……
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is really cool. Well designed out... nice


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 1, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> That is really cool. Well designed out... nice


Thanks, handy as a shirt pocket. It was all dictated by the junk I had. It is my most used machine tool. I don’t always hook up the air unless it’s a big piece and will take a while. Otherwise the air valve is open and the sled moves freely.


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 1, 2021)

C-Bag said:


> What I like about the 14” vert is the cast iron table with a guide slot for a mitre gauge. That’s where my air powered sled goes so not only can it do really small stock, it can auto feed and is fairly accurate.


for some reason I can't look at that post under my login, it logs me out. So I can't reply directly to that thread.
I have a question about that...  actually your sled...
How does this hold down without jack supports at the rear. ???  are you relying soley on the nut under the clamp? is that enough leverage?


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 1, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> ??? are you relying soley on the nut under the clamp? is that enough leverage?


Yup, more than enough if set correctly. At first I thought I’d have to come up with a special nut for it to have enough leverage but it’s not necessary.


----------



## wachuko (Nov 1, 2021)

Here is a similar approach to what Jeff did...






Many ideas if you search YouTube for it... 



			https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=portable+bandsaw+stand
		


I have been looking at doing something similar... As normal for me, I was going for a more complicated solution until I saw some of the ideas here and started looking for more ways to do the same... 

This is what I was thinking of doing initially...  I have an old Harbor Freight (sticky plastics and all) that my father-in-law bought many, many moons ago... 






But looking at some of the ideas shared... I think I will go with a much simpler approach...


----------



## axa88 (Nov 1, 2021)

As usual its all relative to your available time and money, but when i see people spending so many hours measuring and fabricating for these cheap simple portabands when you can spend 30 minutes and 0 dollars i kinda roll my eyes...


----------



## wachuko (Nov 1, 2021)

axa88 said:


> As usual its all relative to your available time and money, but when i see people spending so many hours measuring and fabricating for these cheap simple portabands when you can spend 30 minutes and 0 dollars i kinda roll my eyes...



Yes.  That is the much simpler approach I was talking about... I have the same press, lol.  Thanks!


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 1, 2021)

wachuko said:


> Here is a similar approach to what Jeff did...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I started to watch the vid of the box type. then went to the end.
there are a couple of things about that one that I want to point out as less than desireable.
The box.. it prevents you from cleaning out the swarf easily. I vacuum mine quickly, I use it a lot, and with it being open, I can take a vac and quickly suck up the swarf.  #2, cutting the cord is not an option, mine removes from the stand quickly, and when I have large angles or shafting to cut I can take it off easily and cut that stuff. I don't have a battery powered portaband, so I have used an inverter and gone on site and cut stuff up. The cord on my Milwaukee is long enough to get me there, or a 12g extension is used.  so having it still be portable is important. 

The second vid I didn't watch, but it's a great idea to use it as a small benchtop mitering, horizontal saw. If I were to buy a horizontal saw these days it would be the type that swivels, rather than adjust the vise angle. 45s are so common, that it just pays.


----------



## axa88 (Nov 1, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> I started to watch the vid of the box type. then went to the end.
> there are a couple of things about that one that I want to point out as less than desireable.
> The box.. it prevents you from cleaning out the swarf easily. I vacuum mine quickly, I use it a lot, and with it being open, I can take a vac and quickly suck up the swarf.  #2, cutting the cord is not an option, mine removes from the stand quickly, and when I have large angles or shafting to cut I can take it off easily and cut that stuff. I don't have a battery powered portaband, so I have used an inverter and gone on site and cut stuff up. The cord on my Milwaukee is long enough to get me there, or a 12g extension is used.  so having it still be portable is important.


The way he indicated his holes, and then wiggled the work around in the drill to fix his mistake... i just couldnt watch anymore.
There are so many better examples, ironically both 'cheaper and easier'


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 1, 2021)

axa88 said:


> Any work your doing with a hack saw will certainly be better cut with a portable bandaw for a very low price.
> 
> With my main limitation being floor space as well, I found a way to make use of currently allocated floor space by converting my HF portable band saw to mount to my little used shop press
> This was such a simple conversion that i thought someone might find it useful.
> ...


I use my little benchtop press all the time, it's something I thought I would hardly use and therefore not want to give it  much space. Sorry I didn't do a full size unit, as I use it all the time.  I like your solution except for the fact that you have to re-assemble it to use it on the go. But it's a good multiple use of space. How do you get tot he brake on top? on a ladder?


----------



## wachuko (Nov 1, 2021)

Yeah, I did not wanted to cut the cord either.  Pedal switch looks like a great addition... Only 15.00 so I will get one of those.

Pedal Switch

I was just sharing several ideas of what other folks have done and posted videos on YouTube...


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 1, 2021)

axa88 said:


> The way he indicated his holes, and then wiggled the work around in the drill to fix his mistake... i just couldnt watch anymore.
> There are so many better examples, ironically both 'cheaper and easier'


I didn't see that part, but I think we have all wiggled to make a hole bigger.
It's the results, some things matter, others don't.


----------



## axa88 (Nov 1, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> I use my little benchtop press all the time, it's something I thought I would hardly use and therefore not want to give it  much space. Sorry I didn't do a full size unit, as I use it all the time.  I like your solution except for the fact that you have to re-assemble it to use it on the go. But it's a good multiple use of space. How do you get tot he brake on top? on a ladder?



Oh, nah that 12 Ton press isn't all that tall, i suppose it sits somewhere around my neck, which makes the band saw table height nice at  around my stomach. And while i dont need it much, I did think it would be a one job item, but fortunately the job was large enough that i had to get a standing press which a appreciate now.  The hidden need for Z is hard to determine at first if you never used a press.

And there is no going back for band saw hand use, the electronics were moved to that box above/behind

In all seriousness I want the permanency of having a band saw always immediately ready to go, its just that important to me.
Even if i did need it portable, id still just have spent and extra 90$ on a second saw that lives in its case rather than spending all the time making a decent conversion mount.  Its just that cheap.


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 1, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> If I were to buy a horizontal saw these days it would be the type that swivels, rather than adjust the vise angle. 45s are so common, that it just pays.



Agree, after using a swivel type bandsaw I really prefer them, but since I have a way to cut metal it has gone way down the list. New they cost about 2x what a conventional horizontal does, and even used they still run more than a new non swivel type. Grizzly's little 6" costs almost $900 these days so you could get 3 of the HF 4x6 saws for the same price and never have to change blades.


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 1, 2021)

Aaron_W said:


> Agree, after using a swivel type bandsaw I really prefer them, but since I have a way to cut metal it has gone way down the list. New they cost about 2x what a conventional horizontal does, and even used they still run more than a new non swivel type. Grizzly's little 6" costs almost $900 these days so you could get 3 of the HF 4x6 saws for the same price and never have to change blades.


I hear you. If I could find the right wood working compound sliding miter saw, I think it could be modified. The sliding not needed, but has the offset needed to set the blade in the correct location. that slide would be locked in.

I know the whole tilt mechanism would need to be remade , but I think doable. not needed enough for me right now, but could be a neat project if one needed it bad and didn't want to spend the $$$$.


----------



## wachuko (Nov 9, 2021)

HarryJ said:


> I'm tired of cutting machining blanks with a hacksaw.  I prefer a bench top band saw, since I don't have much space available for a floor model bandsaw.  Most material I cut is less than 2" steel or 3" aluminum.  Would the vertical cutting ability of a floor model band saw be useful?  Any recommendations less than $500?



Sharing with the OP in case this works for him... 

After reading this thread and looking to converting what I have to work both horizontally and vertically... I went looking for something similar already made... I ended up buying a WEN 3975T 4-7/8-inch x 5-inch Metal-Cutting Benchtop Band Saw - came out to less than 300.00.  It was more than what a 4x6 from Harbor Freight would have cost, but I just do not have the space right now to accommodate that one... 



When I started looking at the portable that I have, that one is not the one that a lot of folks transform into vertical and horizontal... looks to be a cheaper, earlier model... so no provision to place it vertically with a plate to act as a table... I would need to drill, tap make a shim, etc.  To make it work in the vertical position.  Not something I want to deal with right away... 












For the next projects that I want to tackle, I just need a horizontal bandsaw.  And with this new one, I can later make a table for it to use it in a vertical setup.  Something like this guy did:


----------



## Winegrower (Nov 9, 2021)

While I have a 9”x16” Kalamazoo horizontal saw, I really want a vertical DoAll too.   But, I just don’t have the room for that.   Instead, I have a Butterfly die filer that has a very clever blade holder that can take a cut off hacksaw blade or a jigsaw blade.  At times, this is even better than a vertical bandsaw…for example, I had to cut out some squarish interior portions of a number of 1/2” polycarbonate plates.  I just plunged an end mill to make the corners then could slip the plates over the blade and cut out the inside, then go back and mill the edges to exact dimensions.   Couldn’t use a bandsaw for that, and it made far fewer chips than milling around the entire cutout.    And sawing is much faster than milling, anyway.


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 9, 2021)

Winegrower said:


> While I have a 9”x16” Kalamazoo horizontal saw, I really want a vertical DoAll too.   But, I just don’t have the room for that.   Instead, I have a Butterfly die filer that has a very clever blade holder that can take a cut off hacksaw blade or a jigsaw blade.  At times, this is even better than a vertical bandsaw…for example, I had to cut out some squarish interior portions of a number of 1/2” polycarbonate plates.  I just plunged an end mill to make the corners then could slip the plates over the blade and cut out the inside, then go back and mill the edges to exact dimensions.   Couldn’t use a bandsaw for that, and it made far fewer chips than milling around the entire cutout.    And sawing is much faster than milling, anyway.


I pine for a big ol DoAll saw too. But my bodged 14” has proven a more realistic fit. For my stuff I needed a jigsaw too so I made mount for my handheld jigsaw. And for detail work a die grinder suits me better than a die filer, so I made a mount for my die grinder. The beauty of these things is they are not needed everyday so can be quickly set up and stored away.


----------



## wachuko (Nov 9, 2021)

Winegrower said:


> While I have a 9”x16” Kalamazoo horizontal saw, I really want a vertical DoAll too.   But, I just don’t have the room for that.   Instead, I have a Butterfly die filer that has a very clever blade holder that can take a cut off hacksaw blade or a jigsaw blade.  At times, this is even better than a vertical bandsaw…for example, I had to cut out some squarish interior portions of a number of 1/2” polycarbonate plates.  I just plunged an end mill to make the corners then could slip the plates over the blade and cut out the inside, then go back and mill the edges to exact dimensions.   Couldn’t use a bandsaw for that, and it made far fewer chips than milling around the entire cutout.    And sawing is much faster than milling, anyway.


Those die filer are so cool... I want to make one.  Next month I will be ordering the kit from MLA... to stash away with the rest of the kits that I have waiting to be done... 



			FILING MACHINE (MLA-18)
		





I am telling you... when I retire, I will only be coming out the workshop to have wine with the wife... so looking forward to working on all these projects...

But I digress.... Sorry, back to normal programming...


----------



## MrWhoopee (Nov 9, 2021)

I consider the HF 4x6 to be one of the 5 Essentials in a home metal-working shop. I bought mine before I had a lathe or mill. I ended up inheriting a second one from a friend who had to liquidate. Not needing two, I converted the second to dedicated vertical. I put it on a floor stand, but it could just as easily be a bench mount.








						A Vertical Bandsaw for a Small Shop (and Budget)
					

Among the many things that have been troubling me lately are the limited space in my shop and the minimal throat depth on my HF 4x6 in vertical mode (~2in.) Contributing to the first item is a second 4x6 that I inherited from a friend. It occurred to me that it had the potential for a much...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Aaron_W (Nov 9, 2021)

C-Bag said:


> I pine for a big ol DoAll saw too. But my bodged 14” has proven a more realistic fit. For my stuff I needed a jigsaw too so I made mount for my handheld jigsaw. And for detail work a die grinder suits me better than a die filer, so I made a mount for my die grinder. The beauty of these things is they are not needed everyday so can be quickly set up and stored away.



I like that mounted die grinder, definitely going to steal that idea even though a die filer is already on the project list (and the kit sitting in the to do pile).



wachuko said:


> Those die filer are so cool... I want to make one.  Next month I will be ordering the kit from MLA... to stash away with the rest of the kits that I have waiting to be done...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah that is what many of us thought. There is much truth to the "I don't know how I ever had time to work, because after retiring I still don't have time for all the stuff I want to do."


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 9, 2021)

Aaron_W said:


> I like that mounted die grinder, definitely going to steal that idea even though a die filer is already on the project list (and the kit sitting in the to do pile).
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that is what many of us thought. There is much truth to the "I don't know how I ever had time to work, because after retiring I still don't have time for all the stuff I want to do."


Ain't that the truth.

About to go for a walk with the dog, this is a week of above normal temps, then going to go Christmas shopping for the wife while she is out with friends... 

I seem to fill the day with useless stuff... Or not fill the day.


----------



## C-Bag (Nov 9, 2021)

Aaron_W said:


> "I don't know how I ever had time to work, because after retiring I still don't have time for all the stuff I want to do."


While this is so true, the thing that galled me was when I was home with my kids until they went to school I saw how I had no time when I worked. So I had to hire guys for several times what my job was paying me to do what I didn’t have time to do.

When I was home with them I repainted the inside of the house. Cleared the jungle that was the yards. Repaired the washer and dryer when they broke. Rebuilt the trans on my dads van. Tiled the floors in the 2 bathrooms and was actually able to keep the cars maintained. All that stopped when I went back to work.

What gets in my way now timewise is my home biz. Even though I’ve never advertised it just keeps on growing all on its own. Like my wife points out, a good problem.


----------



## Winegrower (Nov 9, 2021)

There is a Calvin and Hobbes cartoon that shows the two of them going through a summer day…playing at the creek, roaming the neighborhood, in the treehouse, etc.  The last panel shows them lying on the grass looking up at the sky…Calvin says “the days are just packed”.   This is what I tell people now when they ask how it’s going.


----------



## wachuko (Nov 9, 2021)

We have all the Calvin and Hobbes books!!!  Here is one from the book by the same name


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 9, 2021)

Winegrower said:


> There is a Calvin and Hobbes cartoon that shows the two of them going through a summer day…playing at the creek, roaming the neighborhood, in the treehouse, etc.  The last panel shows them lying on the grass looking up at the sky…Calvin says “the days are just packed”.   This is what I tell people now when they ask how it’s going.


So sad that Bill Watterson stopped producing C & H comics. I loved them.


----------



## Blacksuit (Nov 9, 2021)

Thought I’d show my harbor freight saw and built stand. Does what I need it too.


----------

